

Video Game League Announces Random Drug Tests for Competitors - robbyking
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2015/08/13/432073720/video-game-league-announces-random-drug-tests-for-competitors

======
Labyrinth
What next a doping scandal in the arena of programming contests?

